# Photo emulsion violet in color



## miatreter (Jan 14, 2014)

hi there, gud day...

what brand of photo emulsion with violet in color?

and what is the ratio of this photo emulsion and sensitizer


----------



## leibt (Nov 5, 2010)

Ulano HV-UDC is purple and comes with a pre-measured amount of sensitizer.


----------

